# 5GHz wlan card?



## Pinchy (Jul 15, 2009)

I got a WRT610n dual band router.

Now the laptops have G cards in them. The media PC has an N Card (Dlink DWA-556 Xtreme N). 

I tried connecting the media pc to the N network but it doesnt work. Ie, I have two networks from the WRT610n; a N network and G network. The wlan card can only pick up the G network.

Now reading specs on the dlink site, it says the range is only 2.4-2.48GHz. I thought N cards were 2.4 and 5Ghz capable...or am I wrong?


----------



## Sonido (Jul 15, 2009)

In the final draft of the spec, it is. It will be done by the end of this year. 

Edit: You have an early draft-N card. Only 2.4 GHz... no soup, er... I mean 5 for you!


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 15, 2009)

Sonido said:


> In the final draft of the spec, it is. It will be done by the end of this year.
> 
> Edit: You have an early draft-N card. Only 2.4 GHz... no soup, er... I mean 5 for you!



Wow, thats sh*t lol. Why did I spend money on this dual band router then .


----------



## Sonido (Jul 15, 2009)

Pinchy said:


> Wow, thats sh*t lol. Why did I spend money on this dual band router then .



I guess it's good to have for the future. Just set up your N network on that band. It's backwards compatible with G.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sonido said:


> I guess it's good to have for the future. Just set up your N network on that band. It's backwards compatible with G.



+1 on that. Good luck Pinchy


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 15, 2009)

different frequency can't work , with 5Ghz there is range between 5.2 to 5.8 for connect the 2.4 can't connect with it


----------



## Sonido (Jul 15, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> different frequency can't work , with 5Ghz there is range between 5.2 to 5.8 for connect the 2.4 can't connect with it



Huh? Yes it can. N works on both freq'.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 19, 2009)

Sonido said:


> Huh? Yes it can. N works on both freq'.



wireless  , im try it before can't even see the the device in my search list with different freq' .


----------



## Sonido (Jul 19, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> wireless  , im try it before can't even see the the device in my search list with different freq' .



Both the card and the router have to support that freq', but N is able to operate at both 2.4 and 5 GHz.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 19, 2009)

Sonido said:


> Both the card and the router have to support that freq', but N is able to operate at both 2.4 and 5 GHz.



now that's different than main , i was try connect two device with static freq' , nano station 5 with antena 2.4 , you know there is some old devices can't change freq' .


----------



## Sonido (Jul 19, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> now that's different than main , i was try connect two device with static freq' , nano station 5 with antena 2.4 , you know there is some old devices can't change freq' .



I see where the confusion lies. I meant set the router to a 2.4 GHz band for N. Since his card is unable to go to the 5 GHz range, I suggested that.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 19, 2009)

Sonido said:


> I see where the confusion lies. I meant set the router to a 2.4 GHz band for N. Since his card is unable to go to the 5 GHz range, I suggested that.



it is ok , we are share info here so it is ok let we help the guy


----------

